# Normal CPU temp and fan rpm



## Beech6 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have no idea what rpm my CPU and system fans should be. Also the ideal temp of my processor.

My current stats are:
Intel E6600 Core 2 Duo (2.4ghz) - running at 22/71 temp

(MB is Gigabyte 945pl-DS3/S3)

System fan - 1885 rpm
CPU fan - 785 rpm (my motherboard software has an alert flashing next to this).

Does all this sound about right?

Beech


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey,

Your processor is running too hot, the reason for this being that your CPU fan is either damaged or is of a poor stature. I would suggest turning off your system now and not powering back on until you get a decent CPU fan, otherwise something may give way. Your CPU fan should be around 5000+ RPM to cool the processor sufficiently.

Nick.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

> running at 22/71 temp


If that is 22ºC/71ºF, it looks like your monitoring software isn't working right or your PC is in a very cold room. Or if it is that cool it could be the reason the fan is running so slow.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Frank4d said:


> If that is 22ºC/71ºF, it looks like your monitoring software isn't working right or your PC is in a very cold room. Or if it is that cool it could be the reason the fan is running so slow.


 I second that. Is the PC stable?

Try another monitoring program (speedfan or coretemp) or better yet, check the bios temp.


----------



## Beech6 (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes its 22ºC/71ºF. So out of 3 replies so far I've had "it's too hot' and now 'it's too cold' !! Now I'm really confused!
Checking again, the cpu fan has now gone to 1207rpm and the CPU is at 29ºC/82ºF.

Therefore, I'm getting the impression that there's nothing to be concerned about judging by your comments.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

You can use a utility like Speedfan to compare the CPU temp to other temps. If your CPU is 22ºC I would expect the case temp to be a few degrees cooler and the hard drive about 10º warmer than the case temp.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Just realised the 71 is ºF, oops.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Your processor is running very cool. The E6600 will normally idle around 35C and the fan speed at that temp will be about 1000 RPM. The thermal specs for either E6600 is 60.1C


----------



## kevmackim (Dec 31, 2007)

guys how do you check your system temp....i got no clue coz mine here gets too hot and i dont know whats up...its a laptop by the way guys


----------



## Beech6 (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks Guys. Downloaded Speedfan and it tells me all is ok. Most of my stats are under what they should be so I'm far from overheating! In fact everything seems very cool.


----------

